# Tap Size



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey does anyone know the tap size for the bolts on the s13 turbocharger? I asked HS and they told me it was 3/8-16... it was close but I think this is a metric thread. The 3/8-16 started to cut into the thread a bit. Are all the bolts the same sizes on these turbos?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

nevermind... found it, it is a metric thread 8 mm x 1.25


----------

